# Essie “The Art of Spring Collection” for Spring 2010



## Tavia (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls!
The Art of Spring Collection by Essie will be launched in the US in the beginning of January 2010. You can see photos here. The collection contains 6 new nail polishes of 15 ml for the price of 12,95 Eur each. The collection contains:

Lilacism 
Neo Whimsical 
Pop Art Pink 
Nouveau Red 
Tart Deco 
Van D'go 
I hope this info was useful for you guys


----------



## lilMAClady (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks I LOVE it!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2009)

I love it!!! essie will always have my heart <333


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 18, 2009)

meh, I love essie, but I'm so not a pinks kinda gal.  Lilacism and Tart Deco aren't bad though. I'd have to see them in person.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2009)

i like these pastels, they remind of the china glaze collection but not as bright


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have only got a couple of essie polishes but like them so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these colours are quite pretty although i don't usually wear pastels....but these look very tempting!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm looking forward to these, I love pastels and Essie's formula is great


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 22, 2010)

My Trade Secret just got these so I bought Neo Whimsical and Lilacism. They're super pretty and feminine. I need to do swatches soon...


----------



## ruthless (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll be ordering these off of Transdesign as soon as they're available they look gorgeous


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 25, 2010)

i saw these at ulta, i really want to give the peach one a try.. i do not really have any peach polishes.


----------



## enfusraye (Jan 27, 2010)

I was soooo excited when I saw the promo pics for these so I ran to my nearest Ulta and... not so excited when I saw them in person.

I originally planned to pick up Van D'Go, Tart Deco, Pop Art Pink and Neo Whimsical  and when all was send and done I left with only Van D'Go but am regretting that purchase.

Van D'Go - Almost pepto-esque, OMG STREAK CITY
Tart Deco - waaaay to orange for my liking
Pop Art Pink - looks like approx three coats of Rock Candy
Neo Whimsical - looked like it would make my fingers look dead (and if it's anything like Van D'Go it's probably streak, goop city as well)



I'm really saddened by this because I reaaaaally love Essie


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 28, 2010)

looks like i shall be skipping these even though the colours are nice! i have read on a few sites that most of these are streaky and hard to work with.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 28, 2010)

i still would like to try tart deco, it is a bit orangy but most peaches do not work for me and oranges generally do.. this might work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i really do not need any more pastel pinks and have been leeming opi's mod about you for my next one anyway so i will skip on those (i used to have that color have no idea where it went to..)


----------



## sweetkitty (Jan 29, 2010)

So I love pastels and want to build my collection, I have been looking for swatches of the new china glaze vs this new essie. 

And..... I find peachy keen from CG to be much more orange than tart deco, so I am going for tart deco. Whereas neowhimsical looks just like something sweet and lilacism looks just like light as air, so I am going for the CG's in those cause they look nicer and cheaper too, but very similar.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_looks like i shall be skipping these even though the colours are nice! i have read on a few sites that most of these are streaky and hard to work with._

 
well, the two I have are ok. I find Essie formula to still be superior to China Glaze', even their streaky ones apply better than ChG. They also wear longer.

I wish all polishes formula were like OPI's though


----------

